# Getting rodents from one country to another?



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

hello, I may get to take a trip over to the UK soon I am in the USA and I want to look into the possibility of maybe picking up a hamster or a few mice while I am over there but I am having a hard time finding information on how to do this... does anyone know anything about how to do this or can someone help me find a site? thanks


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

For starters, it will cost about $5000, so I am told.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

That is the part I was afraid of lol >.< I was also looking into canada hoping I could just drive them over the border maybe? lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's technically illegal to cary them over the border like that. Why would you want to get mice from canada anyways?
You're in California, the best mice available in the country, are in the same state as you.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

lol honestly I am not so much after the mice as the hamsters hehe but might be interested in picking up some mice for grins and giggles anyways >.> just to have some mice from out of the area to play with too


----------

